# Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?



## tmx (8. März 2010)

oder spielt die Länge dieser Leitung eine Rolle? Ich würde gerne bei einem HB 997 die Kabelleitung für den Geber auf ca. 0.5m Länge kürzen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob alles hinterher genau so gut funktioniert wie vorher..


----------



## Briese (8. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Ich wollte mein Geberkabel auch verändern. Die Steckerlösung von Humminbird ist nämlich das letzte. 

Der Fachhändler hat dringend abgeraten. Es könnte ein neuer Geber fällig sein.

Briese


----------



## tmx (8. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Danke. Da werde ich nicht umhin kommen im HB-Forum nachzufragen..


----------



## Finke20 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

:vik:

Ich hatte auch nachgefragt, da mich das 6 Meterkabel :v.
Bei Nordwest Funk hat man mir das nicht empfohlen, da sonst die Funktion nicht mehr geben sei. Also habe ich es auch gelassen. Einen neuen Geber kaufen, wenn es nicht klappt wollte ich auch nicht.


----------



## tmx (8. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Solche Pauschalantworten der Händler mag ich überhaupt nicht. Ich checke das mal an der Quelle..


----------



## tmx (8. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Das mit dem Widerstand lasse ich noch gelten, wobei man den (durch die Verkürzung des Kabels) fehlenden Widerstand wiederherstellen könnte. Die Abschirmung ist aber nicht von der Kabellänge abhängig.. Ich habe mal die Frage im HB-Forum gestellt..


----------



## Fishaholic (8. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Aslo beim Garmin hat das nichts gemacht. Die Ltg war durch und ich hab sie gekürzt und wieder zusammengeflickt. Funzt einwandfrei. Musst nur drauf achten, dass die Abschirmung sauber verbunden ist.


----------



## Heilbutt (9. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Na Steffen, dann pass auf das du in deinem See nicht aus Versehen mal auf Grund läufst, obwohl es auf dem Echo noch 8 m tief ist !!!:m|kopfkrat

...ich meine auch schon mehrfach gelesen zu haben, das das Kürzen nicht so einfach möglich ist...?!?!?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Udo561 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Hi,
bei einem Cuda 168 gehts nicht , ich hatte da auch einen Kollegen dem das Kabel durchgescheuert war und er dieses dann um nur 10 cm gekürzt hat.
Sein Echolot zeigt wirres Zeug an, Temeratur funktioniert noch aber alles andere stimmt nicht mehr.
Gruß Udo


----------



## tmx (9. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Nachdem es sich bei dem Geber um eine Sende- und Empfangsantenne handelt, ist es durchaus möglich, dass die Länge der Antennenleitung eine Rolle bei deren Anpassung spielt. Ich werde es in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## kossiossi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

dann dürfte es aber keine geberverlängerungen geben... #h

gruß
danny


----------



## tmx (9. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*



kossiossi schrieb:


> dann dürfte es aber keine geberverlängerungen geben... #h


 
Doch durchaus. Eine Verkürzung oder Verlängerung kann dann aber nicht zufällig erfolgen, sondern muss wahrscheinlich (wie z.B. im Amateurfunk) genau nach Maß erfolgen, damit die Fehlanpassung vermieden bzw. weitgehend minimiert wird.


----------



## kossiossi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

hmm, glaub ich nicht. bei lowrance gibt es auch kurze "zwischenstücke" mit ca. 20cm wo z.b. dann der speedgeber eingeschleift wird...
dann einen geberumschalter wo die kabel ca. 40cm lang sind. 

gruß
danny


----------



## antonio (9. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*



kossiossi schrieb:


> hmm, glaub ich nicht. bei lowrance gibt es auch kurze "zwischenstücke" mit ca. 20cm wo z.b. dann der speedgeber eingeschleift wird...
> dann einen geberumschalter wo die kabel ca. 40cm lang sind.
> 
> gruß
> danny



dann kann es sein daß das verlängerungsmaß verkürzungsmaß 20 cm sind.
wäre ne möglichkeit.

antonio


----------



## THo'r (9. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Na ja bei mir funktioniert zumindest der Einbau eines zusätzlichen Stecker's ins Geberkabel.Da es mir zu mühselig war jedes mal die Halterung vom Koffer zu schrauben,hab ich einfach eine 3poligige Steckverbindung dazwischen gebaut und es funst immer noch genauso wie vor dem Umbau.
 Gerät ist ein HB 777c.
 Allerdings erschien es mir richtig dafür einen Antennenfritzen zu beauftragen wegen der Wiederherstellung der Abschirmung.
Stecker ist ein 3pol. XLR aus dem HIFI-Bereich,bekommt man auch aus Edelstahl und Wasserdicht,meiner ist einfach schwarz brüniert und trotz Einsatzes im Salzwasser,keine Probleme.

viele Grüße Thomas


----------



## tmx (11. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Ich habe mittlerweile eine Antwort von einem HB-Mitarbeiter erhalten, der leider selbst kein Techniker ist. Er warnt vor Kabelverkürzung, sagt aber gleichzeitig, dass eine Verlängerung möglich ist. Die Antwort ist in meinen Augen nicht ganz qualifiziert, da sowohl eine Verlängerung wie eine Verkürzung der (Antennen-)Leitung eindeutig Einfluss auf deren Anpassung hat. Er versprach einen von den Konstrukteuren drauf anzusprechen, was aber noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen kann. Ich melde mich sobald ich was neues erfahren habe..


----------



## Loup de mer (11. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Moin

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mein Geberkabel nicht kürzen würde, sind meine Gedanken zum Thema folgende:

Anpassung von Leitungslängen spielen doch eigentlich nur im UHF- und Radar-Bereich eine Geige. 
Unsere Echolote arbeiten meist mit Frequenzen um 200kHz, also beträgt die Wellenlänge dieser Signale ca. 1,5km (_λ_ = _c_ / _f_). Hier sollte nach meinem Wissensstand die Länge des "Antennenkabels", denn das ist das Geberkabel in diesem Fall, egal sein.
Ich hoffe allerdings, dass ich das alles überhaupt noch richtig in Erinnerung habe |kopfkrat |rotwerden #h!


----------



## Dirk_001 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Hallo,
solange man sauber arbeitet und alles dicht ist sollte es keine Probleme geben. #h

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## bonny66 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Hallo habe ein Garmin 160 hatte mein Kabel mal kaputt lag
mal ein Anker drauf konnte es problemlos kürzen.Habe es 
verlötet und mit Schrumpfschlauch neu abgedichtet,

Gruß Horst#h


----------



## tmx (31. März 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

also, wie versprochen hier ein offizielles Statement von HB:

"I sent a message to Engineering again and was told that it would not be
a problem as long as you maintainer proper shielding within the cable. 

They also said that you should not run the cable near the unit as the
circuitry that runs the backlight could cause interference issues. 

I think that last part there was more of a concern that the shielding
may not get put back 100%"

man darf also die Leitung durchaus kürzen, solange die man es fachmännisch macht und die Leitung danach genau so abgeschirmt ist wie im Originalzustand. Meine Frage lautete, ob die Leitung auf 1m gekürzt werden darf..


----------



## Marius (1. April 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Sehr Interessant. Danke für die Info.


----------



## tmx (1. April 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Schon mal ein Koax-Kabel live gesehen? Das muss mir niemand erklären, das sehe ich mit eigenen Augen..


----------



## Briese (2. April 2010)

*AW: Darf man die Geber-Zuleitung beliebig kürzen?*

Ich denke, es geht hier generell um zwei Dinge. Zum einem muss die Abschirmung an der Schnittstelle gewährleistet sein. Mit speziellen Steckern sollte das möglich sein. Zum anderen arbeiten wir mit recht hohen Leistungen. Und da liegt wohl das grössere Problem.

 An jeder elektrischen Verbindungsstelle treten Uebergangswiderstände auf. Mit jeder Schnittstelle bauen wir also schon kleine Fehler ein.  Wenn nun noch etwas Korrosion dazukommt, sind die Signale sofort falsch.

Ich finde die Steckeranordnung von Humminbird sehr schlecht. Portabelversionen sind damit faktisch ausgeschlossen. Es sei denn, das gesamte Gerödel (Geberstange, Geber, Kabel) wird täglich abgebaut.

Hier sind unserer "Fachhändler" und Importeure gefragt. Tretet Hummin in den Hintern.

Briese


----------

